# Wanted Orlando Jan 24-31 for 2 people



## Pam1001 (Jan 15, 2020)

We're thinking of staying in Orlando Jan 24-31. It's for 2 people but will consider any size - studio, 1 bed or 2 bed. Please send PM.


----------



## Crafty71 (Jan 15, 2020)

In the Wyndham system, the full seven (7) nights are not available, but we can string together 4, 5 or 6 nights at any of the Wyndham Orlando resorts...6 nights in 3-bedroom at Reunion, 4 nights in a 1-bedroom or 2-bedroom at Bonnet Creek, etc.

PM me if you are interested to learn more.


----------



## Joe Doran (Jan 15, 2020)

I must have booked the last full stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, you have 23 hours remaining to claim it otherwise I will cancel so I don’t lose the points. Already sent you a PM with details to book it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sue01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sent PM


----------



## Mlev (Jan 18, 2020)

Sent PM


----------

